# 2021 Season is here



## Md. Morel Finder (Apr 14, 2018)

Im an avid schroomer and I just moved to Lenoir NC. Been looking around Sycamores and Tulip trees, but nothing yet. Anyone in the area having any luck?


----------



## theshroomster (Jan 25, 2013)

Md. Morel Finder said:


> Im an avid schroomer and I just moved to Lenoir NC. Been looking around Sycamores and Tulip trees, but nothing yet. Anyone in the area having any luck?


Searched in Charlotte today...found 4 measly shrooms...guess its early but thought conditions were perfect. Normally... 1st week of April...looking at my records...


----------



## trowe (May 9, 2013)

Found a couple of small ones Saturday in Swain County. Left them to grow. Seems to be just about on time this year. Normally find my first right at the end of March. Last year everything was two weeks early. Rain the last few days should make things really get started. Hopefully the couple of cold days forecast for later in the week don't hurt the season too bad.


----------



## Md. Morel Finder (Apr 14, 2018)

Went out today around James Lake. Nothing? Still too early. Not even blooms on the Elm or Tulip trees.


----------

